# Remmy 11-87 or the Browning Gold Hunter



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Which one is the better of the two?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My uncle shoots a 11-87 and loves it, my dad had a gold-hunter and traded it in after 2 months of pheasant hunting 2 years ago. I shot my dad's gold and it seemed fine to me........no problems cycling, kicking, etc...


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

I traded my semi-automatic single shot ( Browning Gold) off during the middle of the 04 season. I bought a 3 1/2inch wing master. I had constant problems with the Browning Gold. I could clean that shotgun twice a day and it would not matter. Prior to my Browning Gold, my dad bought me an A-500R Browning Semi Auto. I also had problems with this gun. The gun smith at Marv's in Mandan said that the gun was actually worn out. I used this gun for maybe 6 years. I will never own a Browning Auto ever again. Both of these shotguns had problems chambering a shell.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, 11-87 is better imho.
Browning is more of an o/u type brand.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I've had the 11-87 special purpose 3" for 7 years and upgraded to the 11-87 Super Magnum two years ago. As long as I keep it clean, it performs flawlessly. If you don't keep it clean, it will cause cycling problems in very cold weather. It is a breeze to clean and only takes a couple minutes. Just make sure not to leave any oil residue on the parts for the carbon gas to stick to. The only problem I had was falling in the water when it was 16F outside and the whole gun froze. I had to warm it with body heat for 20 minutes to thaw it out, but that's another story.

Good Luck


----------

